# Re-using old rail as scenery



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have allot old steel rail that is not in good shape. I was thinking of cutting the ties and rails apart and re-using them for loads on a flat bed car and various places along the side of the railway. What is a scale length of rail for HO? How do they stack the rail in storage yard?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

From: http://keyboardsforchrist.com/traintrack.html



> The present standard length of rail is 39 feet. Some railroads use 45-foot rails; some use 60-foot rails at street crossings. A few years ago the standard length was 33 ft., and before that it was 30 ft.


Pick your size Tkruger, LOL... Here is an example of how you would calculate the size in HO scale... Take the length in feet and multiply it by 12 to turn it into inches... Then divide that number by 87 and you will get the length of the rail in inches to be correct for HO scale...

Example: 39' x 12 = 468" | 468" / 87 = 5.3793" in HO scale

--------------------

EDIT: Here is a stack of rails...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That question is a month old. It was rail ties search that found it.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=967&highlight=rail+ties


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> That question is a month old. It was rail ties search that found it.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=967&highlight=rail+ties


Wow, it looks like I missed reading a thread ... Good find :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

When NS Rails where replaced near me, the rails where as long as a the train that carried them. I am not sure of the length I would guess about a 1/4 mile.The rails where stack on special racks on flat cars. I did not look right seeing the rails bend.

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like one might have a chore ahead of oneself effectively weathering that much track.

I have some old steel track that I was wondering how to use it. Now, I know.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Southern said:


> When NS Rails where replaced near me, the rails where as long as a the train that carried them. I am not sure of the length I would guess about a 1/4 mile.The rails where stack on special racks on flat cars. I did not look right seeing the rails bend.
> 
> John


You saw what is called a ribbon rail car, a special series of flats designed to carry rail in 1/4 mile lengths. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZOwD_UUhA

They flex quite comfortably around most rail curves in real life. I'd love to see someone put out a model---all 16 feet of it---in HO scale. Shinohara could run some nylon rail to make our curves:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Some roads used to have 40'-60' sections already mounted to ties. These were used for fast fixes in washout areas until more permanent repairs could be made.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It's strange the way thing seem to just happen.

I ribbin train came to see me to day.








I posted a bunch more in the gallary section.

<--- Click the # next to "Images" to see more Images.


----------

